# [SOLVED][OpenRC] Własne skrypty startowe

## Bialy

Cześć,

Jakiś czas temu wszedł OpenRC i Baselayout 2.

Czytając ten dokument postanowiłem na chwilę się wstrzymać.

Dokładnie chodzi mi o przepisanie skryptów startowych na C.

A co zrobić ze skryptami napisanymi własną klawiaturą?

Można je zostawić w bash'u czy trzeba przepisać (jak tak, to jak)?Last edited by Bialy on Fri May 20, 2011 9:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Skrypty startowe dalej masz w bashu, tj. niby sh, runscript.sh wywoluje /bin/sh, ktory to jest domyslnie linkiem do basha, przez co wiele developerow gentoo zupelnie ignoruje specyfikacje, w ktorej sh != bash i jezeli masz u siebie /bin/sh ktore nie rozumie bashismu (dash np.), niektore skrypty padna.

a co do samych skryptow, dalej masz naglowek '#!/sbin/runscript', dalej robisz funkcje start() dla odpalenia, mozesz, ale nie musisz zrobic stop() i restart() dodatkowo, jak ich nie bedzie, to openrc poleci z defaulta. Nic na C przepisac nie musisz.

----------

## Bialy

Dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------

